# Decorative copper flashing above window



## denemante (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey all,

I want to put shiny copper flashing above a triple window. I'll try to describe it. It's essentially a bay window. Above it it this little "roof". It looks like a small skateboard ramp. So if you were riding down the face of the house, you'd hit the ramp. It is separated a few places by upright ridges about 1 inch high - at the seams.

Right now, it's some metal that's been painted the same color as my trim. But I like the look of shiny copper.

I found that I can buy a roll of the copper stuff on Amazon for about $100. So I figure with a set of copper shears, I could do this myself. 

However, if I screw up, I'll get water under it - bad news. So I was wondering if this is in fact a DIY job, or if I should hire someone. I figure maybe the procedure is just to glue it on and make sure all is sealed - but I have no idea.

Any ideas?


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

just by the way you word your post ,tells me this is not a project you should attempt,however there are copper roof manufactures that can fabricate the roof for you,understand that the bright copper look will not last actually its the patina that protects the copper,you need to do much more research

seeyou,a member here can help you more than i can:thumbsup:


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Here's something interesting to know about copper roofs:

http://www.parliamenthill.gc.ca/modern/couverture-roof-eng.html


----------



## denemante (Apr 2, 2010)

Yeah, I knew it oxidized - like the Statue of Liberty. AS another thought - I've seen many commercial roofs recently - or rather, theses areas above windows or over facades. They seem to have a simulated bright copper look - it's definitely got a copper/bronze sheen. Is that paint, or perhaps some synthetic material?


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

denemante said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I want to put shiny copper flashing above a triple window. I'll try to describe it. It's essentially a bay window. Above it it this little "roof". It *looks like a small skateboard ramp.* So if you were riding down the face of the house, you'd hit the ramp. It is separated a few places by upright ridges about 1 inch high - at the seams.
> 
> ...


This can be a DIY job if you have the right guidance, materials, and tools.

I sell kits fabricated to your dimensions and loan the tools to people that buy the kits. I won't post a link here, but you can easily find my site by searching "copper bay roof kits" or something along that order. 

I'm not sure what you can get for $100 on amazon - must be a 2x10 sheet of 16 oz copper - but a small bay will use parts of 2-3 of those sheets with lots of waste. 

Good luck,

Grant


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

A company called Everbrite claims to have a sealant that will keep outdoor copper shiny looking. Personally, I like the weathered look. I built a copper cap for one of my windows, which required bending using a brake, and soldering the edges using 50-50 tin-lead solder. Worked out pretty well, no leaks, no problems, looks very nice.

I attached the copper to the wall above the window using copper nails, which I sealed using silicone caulking, which I then covered with a strip of ice and water shield. Then I attached the cedar shingles over the entire assembly using copper nails, and I sealed the nails using silicone. It has been about a year, so far no leaks, and the copper has not fully weathered yet, still pretty shiny.

Was this a DIY project? For me it was, but I had a pretty simple shape, and it was only 4 feet long. Your shape is more complex, and will require more bending of the copper, probably more soldering, and I don't know what type of siding you have. The idea of a premanufactured kit sounds appealing.


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

Daniel Holzman said:


> *A company called Everbrite claims to have a sealant that will keep outdoor copper shiny looking.*


It lasts about 4-5 years in my climate (KY). I had a customer that wanted to use automotive clear coat on a copper turret roof, but fortunately that deal fell through.


----------

